# Fs: S&w - m&p45



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thought I would offer this again. S&W M&P 45, with Crimson Trace Laser grip. ( condition is used ), but in very good shape. I let it go OTD for $400.00. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Damn it Tim! Thats a great deal! I need to round up some money or sell something quick!!!


----------

